# First Time ABTs and Moinks



## bregent (Jan 5, 2015)

I made my first ever ABT's and Moinks on my new Camp Chef DLX this past weekend for a small neighborhood party. They turned out great.

ABT's
12 oz mild Italian sausage
8 oz cream cheese
8 oz medium cheddar
15 Jalapenos
Farmer John Bacon (thin slice)
1 tsp FE Rib Rub

Split the Jalapenos and removed seeds and ribs. Soaked in Sprite for 18 hours. Browned sausage and mixed with cheeses and rub. Stuffed pepper halves with generous heaps of filling and wrapped with 1/4 slice of bacon. I originally wrapped in a full half slice but the bacon slices were extremely wide so I cut in half crosswise and then again lengthwise. I was able to get several full wraps and no toothpicks were needed. Quite a bit of filling was leftover - probably enough for 5 or 10 more peppers.

MOINKS
Costco Italian Meatballs
Farmer John Bacon (thin slice)

Wrapped with 1/4 slice of bacon and sprinkled with Pork Rub.

Glaze
1/2 jar of jalapeno pepper jelly
1 tbls butter
Heat till warm

Pork RUB 

1 TABLESPOON DARK BROWN SUGAR 
1 TABLESPOON TURBINADO OR RAW SUGAR 
1 TABLESPOON PAPRIKA
2¼ TEASPOONS SALT 
1 TEASPOON GARLIC SALT 
1 TEASPOON BLACK PEPPER 
¾ TEASPOON CHILI POWDER
¼ TEASPOON CELERY SALT
¼ TEASPOON GROUND CUMIN
¼ TEASPOON CAYENNE PEPPER 

I got this recipe from a friend who cooks them at 180F for 2 hours so I set the DLX to 175 but after 2 hours the bacon was not crisping at all. I think the difference here is that he's got a Memphis Pro which probably cooks much faster due to good convection. So I bumped it up to 225 for another hour. I glazed the ABTs and MOINKS and then back into the smoker set to 275 for 15 minutes. They disappeared quickly :)
There was very little heat to the peppers so I'm not sure if that was due mostly to the Sprite soak or the long cook. The raw peppers did have a good amount of heat. Next time I'll try soaking half and leaving the other half un-soaked to compare. 













16206936352_132c6f6826_z.jpg



__ bregent
__ Jan 5, 2015


















16206936112_46024aeaf1_z.jpg



__ bregent
__ Jan 5, 2015


















16205876891_a596e449a5_z.jpg



__ bregent
__ Jan 5, 2015


















16207748075_dcdf509341_z.jpg



__ bregent
__ Jan 5, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2015)

Great little Iooking Apps! Nice smoke!


----------



## b-one (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice and tasty looking! It appears you made enough to share we all appreciate that.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice looking smoke !!!!


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice looking - thanks for sharing.  My mouth is watering!


----------



## bregent (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone. A few folks have asked which pepper jelly I used. It was a jar I picked up at Granzella's in Williams, CA. Here's a link to the producer

http://alohafromoregon.com/pj_jalapeno.htm.  But I'm sure any good quality stuff will work.


----------

